# Makers mark



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Question for you stick makers on here. Do you sign or put some type of makers mark on your pieces?

I have thought about this for awhile now and so far have not done so as I have felt it would detract from the looks of the piece. On the other hand how are people to identify who made the piece?

On all the Santa's and other Christmas carvings I did I signed and dated the bottom of the pieces. The siggy is out of site and does not detract from the piece.

Perhaps wood burned initials and date on the lower end of the shank?

Thoughts?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

A few people do sign there work ,but i dont bother .oftern the style you use is enough. but you could always sign it with the burner in a discreet place.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I either burn or carve a decritve version of CV3 on most of my carvings and sticks. I do not date most of the canes or sticks. If I am putting the initials of a customer on a stick or cane I will not add my mark.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

I had an art teacher who once quipped "If its not worth signing, its not worth showing." For myself, that means I only sign things when I'm really pleased, or if I've done them on commission.

It seems w. canes, many of the collectible ones have a shop mark but the inscriptions are about the owner. I would think unobtrusive initials or a monogram would be appropriate for a solo maker.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

In the beginning I wouldn't sign anything and would be badgered all the time for it. Now I put my makers mark on pieces and a date as well. I really think it's a good idea. People are always curious and when sticks are passed along it tells a story. I also make it a point whenever possible to know the wood it was crafted from. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Sean said:


> In the beginning I wouldn't sign anything and would be badgered all the time for it. Now I put my makers mark on pieces and a date as well. I really think it's a good idea. People are always curious and when sticks are passed along it tells a story. I also make it a point whenever possible to know the wood it was crafted from. Just my two cents worth.


Nice mark.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I also like your mark, adds a bit of flare too!!


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

I personally do not add a mark to my sticks, but a friend at the club always has a small Ladybird/ladybug made from 2 drops of 2 part epoxy and painted somewhere on the shank, you can always identify Mal's sticks.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

It just seems that all too many times someone will post something from the past asking for help in identifying age, maker, or origin. Unless it's pottery or on canvas it's hit and miss. It's kind of nice to at least date your piece then as years move on you can piece together a story for those who might inquire.
You guys are putting in way too much skill, effort and time on these pieces not to do so but anyhow I'll step off the box now...????


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

MJC4 said:


> I also like your mark, adds a bit of flare too!!


Thank you


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I tend to agree with you Sean on at least initialing and a date. I have been practicing burning my initials in cursive. I think I need a different tip for my burner as the tips I have are too fine. Need a small round tip to do a decent job and not hack up a good piece with a lousy looking makers mark. I am leaning toward MJC in cursive with the year, 15 and piece number 1, 2 etc. So the first stick made in 2015 would be MJC15-1 and so on. I think I can burn that discreetly on the bottom of finished pieces, all I need to do is get off the dime and order the writing tip for my Nibs burner!

Mark


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey Mark,
A small round tip is exactly what I've been using mostly for the mark and date. I just bought a couple of cheaper burners with tips so my wife and I could burn together once in awhile. Your identification with initials/year sound great.

Sean


----------



## farmhunter (Jan 4, 2015)

I Mark a tag that I attach- and not the stick itself unless I'm asked too -

Most of my sticks are gifts or donated for charity -

Lately my tags have been a bolo style wood cut from the stick itself - with the date and my sig.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I think makers should mark their work somehow if they're selling or giving it away. You put a lot of work into it and it should be recognised. Also, if someone sees your work and likes it, they'll know where to get their own.

As far as marks go, pipe makers get custom stamps made so they can stamp their work. Small and discreet but there. Might be an idea for those who sell their sticks.

Rodney


----------

